
Coding bootcamps are not training real software engineers - cyrjulien
https://www.switchup.org/blog/bootcamps-are-a-good-warmup-but-holberton-is-the-real-game
======
tony-allan
I like understanding new teaching models but don't like having one sold to me.

Discussion of alternatives was superficial.

~~~
cyrjulien
what do you think is missing in the comparisons?

~~~
tony-allan
"Bootcamps leave graduates with not enough skills to find a job or to find
only a low-paid position." \-- Bootcamps get students in the front door with
entry level jobs. They then have an opportunity to acquire new skills by
learning on the job and through additional study which can lead to successful
careers.

I would argue that universities aim teach their students how to think which
has the result of producing graduates that are "creative problem solvers, able
to evolve to take on new skills."

I'm not saying that progressive education, done well, cannot also produce
great results.

Three different paths open to anyone with an aptitude for programming. All
require effort and persistence.

